# Delete Button? -.-;



## sytraxiplague (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a very dumb, embarrassing question, but how do you go about deleting your posts? I don't see it anywhere.. I'm new here, so don't flip on me.. When you highlight the "Edit" button, it says "Edit/Delete".. but Delete is no where to be found..


----------



## Stitch (Jan 24, 2009)

You can't; only mods can. You can edit your posts to have different information from before, although be aware that if anyone quoted it before the change it will still show up in their quotes (since they are text based instead of real-time updates) and mods can still see original posts.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jan 24, 2009)

Stitch said:


> You can't; only mods can. You can edit your posts to have different information from before, although be aware that if anyone quoted it before the change it will still show up in their quotes (since they are text based instead of real-time updates) and mods can still see original posts.


Ahh.. Ok.. Thanks a lot!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

Stitch said:


> You can't; only mods can. You can edit your posts to have different information from before, although be aware that if anyone quoted it before the change it will still show up in their quotes (since they are text based instead of real-time updates) and* mods can still see original posts*.



Really?  Well I guess I shouldn't have talked smack about them then 






 Joking


----------

